# Pill bottles instead of film cannisters?



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a ton of old pill bottles that are empty. Instead of throwing them away could I boil them and sanitize them and use them as egg laying sites? I'm not sure if it is safe bit figured I would ask before I pitched them lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they work just as well and the frogs will use them, i have a few in some tanks.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Pill bottles instead of film canisters?*



calebrez said:


> I have a ton of old pill bottles that are empty. Instead of throwing them away could I boil them and sanitize them and use them as egg laying sites? I'm not sure if it is safe bit figured I would ask before I pitched them lol


Not to mention that with the digital photography taking over it is getting harder to find places toget film canisters. Which sucks cause at one point I could have been getting hundreds a week at work but wasn't in darts at the time. Now they do mostly digital development....Timing is everything I guess.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

If it holds water realistically it could work.
Daryl


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I guess I need to start popping pills.


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Just wondering...
anyone ask thier pharm. for old bottles?

Alot of times I take refills to pharm. and they give me new bottles anyway.

Obviusly would have to remove label of old bottle b4 giving it away with info on it.

I'll try it next time im there.
May be awhile......


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

That is a great idea!!! I never thought of asking for the old pill bottles haha. I think I may swing by there tomorrow and see if i can persuade them! haha


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah, i was gonna ask, are you talking about empty prescription bottles or like, the little 3" tall bottles you can get advil/aspirin in? 

I would think either would work, but I'd be interested to know if any frogs would have preference for/against the clear orange Rx bottles, since some are choosy with film canister color.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

tclipse said:


> yeah, i was gonna ask, are you talking about empty prescription bottles or like, the little 3" tall bottles you can get advil/aspirin in?
> 
> I would think either would work, but I'd be interested to know if any frogs would have preference for/against the clear orange Rx bottles, since some are choosy with film canister color.


Yes they are orange. I didn't think of the advill and Tylenol bottles. I think I might paint some or glue some coco over them and try some orange and see what they like best.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'll be very surprised if the pharmacy gives them to you.. the reason being that there are problems with people looking for bottles in the trash for a form of identity theft by getting the refills (and the address etc). 


They can readily be purchased in bulk on line and I bet with a little searching in smaller amounts. 

Ed


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Pill bottles are only thing that my dogs contribute to my frogs, it seems like I am always in good supply of their various prescription bottles. I often use them for catching frogs as well . 

Now if they would just stop eating the frog supplements and fish food, we would be even. Well not so much I guess

Sally


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

I did not think of the identity theft thing. Prolly wont. Haha thats funny that your dog eats frog suppliments and fish food are you sure hes not a dish or a drog? lol


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I use these candy bottles that we eat at home. It is mexican candy that has a hot chili powder inside but I boil the cups and I got suction cups at the dollar store. I also found these cute little bottles at the dollar store that I am not sure what I will use for. They are clear though. 

Most are white and my tarapoto use them. I don't think they've used the yellow one. I dunno I may try again.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh and the black bottle is from my diabetic test strips. I haven't tried one of those. They are super small. Not sure the frogs will like them.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I had asked the same thing a while ago... Here is the replies I got...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...n-sterilized-pill-jars-egg-deposit-sites.html

JBear


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> I had asked the same thing a while ago... Here is the replies I got...
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...n-sterilized-pill-jars-egg-deposit-sites.html
> 
> JBear


Thank you very much jbherpin


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

calebrez said:


> Thank you very much jbherpin


I hope some things in the thread answered some of your questions. My female Vitt uses/visits the pill jar daily. On a side note, I was looking at the pics I posted at the end of my thread, and laughed out loud at how not grown in that Vitt viv was at the time. I can't even see the ground anymore, lmao!

Glad to have helped  !

JBear


----------



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

Like the idea, hopefully i'll have some luck with it too


----------

